
How to Find New Music - garretthenry
https://www.solfej.io/blog/how-to-find-new-music
======
Uhhrrr
Rather than subjecting oneself to the whims of recommendation engines and
random people, I recommend starting with the artists you like:

-Find out who they've toured with - this is one of the strongest signals possible

-Find out who produced their albums, and check out other albums produced by those folks

-See if people in their band(s) have released their own work

-Read interviews to find out who their influences are and who they like currently

-If they're on a small, focused label (Amphetamine Reptile, Elephant 6), go listen to their labelmates

~~~
clSTophEjUdRanu
This doesn't get me out of my bubble.

I'm a huge fan of cheesy synthwave and would have never known had Trevor
Something - Death Dream not been a freeleech pick on w.cd years ago.

Curation + association is the key.

~~~
rchaud
I'm a big Trevor Something fan as well (love that he releases an LP or EP
annually), but surely you'd have noticed his material on NewRetroWave, the
biggest synthwave Youtube channel.

They love TS as well, and make sure to upload his new stuff with a custom
video.

~~~
clSTophEjUdRanu
Before that freeleech pick I had no idea any of that universe existed. I had
no idea this genre even existed. Now I do.

------
aloukissas
By far, the best way I've discovered new music is through radio. Find a
station with producers that you jive with and this will be a treasure chest. I
was lucky enough to grow up in Athens (GR), where radio is really, really
good. A big disappointment happened when I moved to SF (which, aside of KCSM -
a great jazz radio - is a music radio disappointment). I was lucky to come
across KCRW from LA, perhaps the best radio station in the US. I've been a
member since before it became my local radio station. Couple other notables
are The Current (KCMP) and KEXP.

The other big (meta-) source is surrounding myself with people with similar
(or not so similar, but still interesting) music tastes. I've discovered a TON
of music like this.

Yes, I've discovered a few things from algorithmic recommendation systems
(e.g. spotify). But: (a) the quality of the recommendations hasn't been even
close as good, and more importantly (b) there is _zero_ emotional connection
(i.e. like saying "oh, this is the band that Eleni showed me when we were
camping in Yosemite").

~~~
gfxgirl
No radio stations have ever played the music I'm looking for so no, this
doesn't work for me at all. The majority of stations play top 40, or top
R&B/Urban (no idea what the PC description is), top country, class rock. Maybe
if you live in LA or NYC there are some other stations with more eclectic
selections like say KCRW in LA but I have no interest in what they play.

~~~
Angostura
If you are in the UK, try BBC Radio 6 Music. Or if you have a VPN (I assume
its not available from outside the the UK)
[https://www.bbc.co.uk/6music](https://www.bbc.co.uk/6music)

~~~
fbelzile
Similarly, in Canada we have CBC Radio 3 which plays pretty good indie music:
[https://www.cbc.ca/listen/cbc-music-playlists/56-cbc-
radio-3](https://www.cbc.ca/listen/cbc-music-playlists/56-cbc-radio-3)

There are other CBC Music playlists that are surprisingly good too:
[https://www.cbc.ca/listen/cbc-music-playlists](https://www.cbc.ca/listen/cbc-
music-playlists)

------
dorian-graph
I would add:

\- Radio stations, especially triple j [1] and SomaFM [2]

\- Hype Machine [3] with Plug (macOS) [4]

\- Similar artists (e.g. on Last.fm [5])

\- Other artists on the same label (e.g. Ghostly [6])

\- Wander through a record store

\- Search for one of your favourite songs and see what other user's playlists
it's on

\- YouTube chanels (e.g. David Dean Burkhart [7])

\- Bandcamp—just wander around, and also check out their blog posts [8]

\- Side-projects of members of bands that you like

[1] [https://www.abc.net.au/triplej/](https://www.abc.net.au/triplej/)

[2] [https://somafm.com](https://somafm.com)

[3] [https://hypem.com](https://hypem.com)

[4] [https://www.plugformac.com/](https://www.plugformac.com/)

[5] [https://www.last.fm/](https://www.last.fm/)

[6] [https://ghostly.com/](https://ghostly.com/)

[7]
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCNYJOAz1J80HEJy2HSM772Q](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCNYJOAz1J80HEJy2HSM772Q)

[8] [https://bandcamp.com/](https://bandcamp.com/)

~~~
0xdeadb00f
As a listener of Triple J's actual radio content; I think it's become stale
and more "mainstream" in recent years however their online stuff: Unearthed,
and Double J are great.

~~~
paranoidrobot
Triple J's Like a Version program/segment is also good for discovering new
artists/songs. Live performances of one or two songs, with a cover[1]

NPR Tiny Desk Concert[2], BBC Radio 1 Live Lounge[3], KEXP[4] and Mahogany
Sessions[5] are also good for similar reasons.

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KC_9ZVpXZiQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KC_9ZVpXZiQ)

[2]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mi6uRT7PxTQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mi6uRT7PxTQ)

[3]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kTuLDimhKaY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kTuLDimhKaY)

[4] [https://youtu.be/C5-5Uu7HNtA?t=261](https://youtu.be/C5-5Uu7HNtA?t=261)

[5]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cehBKymPvP0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cehBKymPvP0)

~~~
aloukissas
KEXP is the best radio station in the US. Jason's departure from the am show
is a big loss, but it still kicks ass. Also, a great part of the LA community,
year-round.

------
pmoriarty
I'm surprised this article doesn't mention youtube, which is a major way of
finding new music for me.

Not only can I find new music through videos that youtube selects as related
to ones I like, but listening to playlists that contain music that I like is
another great way to find new music, and so is listening through the other
music posted by people who post music that I like. And then, of course, one
always has the option to search for favorite genres and artists, which should
turn up a bunch of new music.

Listening through Soundcloud's playlists is another possibility, though
Soundcloud's discoverability has really suffered since they got rid of groups.

Then there are genre-specific subreddits, like r/psybient, r/EBM,
r/industrialmusic, etc.

Connecting with people with similar tastes is probably the best way, though.

~~~
lostgame
But YouTube's quality is such hot garbage, and the ads, oh, God, the ads.

Nothing ruins the experience of a perfectly good album like Miles Davis' 'Kind
of Blue' more than a jump from cool jazz to an ad for Grammarly that's a full
5-10db louder than what I was listening to.

If YouTube's audio quality was worth listening to, YouTube Premium might be a
thing, but Spotify and Apple Music have it down to a science, and, similarly,
have fantastic recommendation engines.

Next to radio, YouTube is certainly the poorest quality experience for
listening to music in the current era of options.

I keep a family plan for both Apple Music and Spotify to literally just share
with my best friends so they won't default to listening to music on YouTube
while we're hanging out.

I've collected CD's and vinyl for 15 years, and spent very little time
listening to radio - the jarring advertising, especially between tracks on an
album, drives me mad as a musician, listener, and producer.

~~~
pmoriarty
I just use youtube-dl[1] and never see a single ad.

Also, downloading videos with youtube-dl lets me archive them for myself,
which is useful insurance against when (as all too often happens) the video
gets pulled from youtube for some reason.

As for quality, this thread is about discovery, where quality shouldn't really
matter. But if quality matters a lot to you, after you discover some music
that you like, you can go to bandcamp and buy a FLAC of the tracks you like
from the artist. Or you can go to whatever other music service that you think
has better quality and get them there.

[1] - [https://github.com/ytdl-org/youtube-dl/](https://github.com/ytdl-
org/youtube-dl/)

~~~
audiometry
I save music I like to a playlist in YouTube, then have YouTube-dl set up with
a configuration script to download the audio from everything in those
playlists to a Dropbox directory. Then I can listen to it via the Dropbox app
audio player (kind of a piece of shit) on my iPhone. There is a small python
script to tidy some of the file naming too. But it all boils down to running a
.bat file now and then.

------
fetus8
Anyone remember back on what.cd the related artists "web" system? That was my
favorite way to find music, and since the site's demise, I have yet to find a
comparable way of discovering similar artists.

Luckily back then, I started following many of my favorite artists and labels
on social media, which sort of created a new wave of recommendations based on
what those artists are talking about. It works, but it's not the same as that
magical "web" of suggestions.

~~~
no_gravity
I run [https://www.music-map.com](https://www.music-map.com) which might be
similar to what you describe?

I have never seen (or heard about) the what.cd related artists web.

Let me see if I can find a video or images about it...

~~~
JensRex
Confirming an artist not in the database leads to an infinite redirect for me:

[http://www.gnoosic.com/vote_save.php?pstVote=add&pstItem=cv+...](http://www.gnoosic.com/vote_save.php?pstVote=add&pstItem=cv+j%F8rgensen&pstBackUrl=vote.php)

~~~
no_gravity
Interesting. I have never seen that happen and can not reproduce it. Anything
special about the browser you use? Feel free to shoot me an email then we can
figure it out.

------
dTal
BBC 6 Music. Man, does that station ever have its finger on the pulse. You
have to be kind of ready for anything, and it's not always easy listening, but
you often get pure gold. Not uncommonly, it'll be music that isn't even
released yet, or maybe only exists on the artist's Soundcloud page. As a
bonus, quite a few of its DJs are famous people who you didn't know are
_really into_ some musical niche.

On the other hand, my friend-who-consistently-finds-cool-music pretty much
only listens to Soundcloud, and whatever it recommends. It seems to be the
most popular platform these days for a certain type of eclectic artist.

~~~
usuallymatt
Came here to say 6Music too. It's an absolute goldmine and I've discovered
some great stuff on there (Nils Frahm, Hannah Peel, Anna Meridith, Erland
Cooper, Big Thief). I'm more into contemporary instrumental stuff these days
but enjoy other genres, too.

I usually listen to Mary-Anne Hobbs, Tom Ravenscroft, Guy Garvey, Cillian
Murphy whenever he's on. Which DJs do you recommend on there?

~~~
Intermernet
I recently discovered Nils Frahm, the day after he performed live in Sydney.
Now I have to wait for him to tour again!

~~~
renjimen
He's great live - well worth the wait :)

------
soylentcola
Other than the stuff already mentioned (subreddits, blogs, playlists, word of
mouth) I discover a ton of music via human-programmed streaming "radio".

I know it's not as big a thing as it was in the mid-late 2000's but there are
still thousands of Shoutcast/Icecast/etc. stations and many of them are
programmed by DJs, music enthusiasts, and fans. A good set of bookmarks is
like having a radio dial filled with 10 or 20 college radio stations (or
whatever analogue you would consider to be the ideal type of radio for your
tastes.)

I've been listening to streaming radio since the early 2000's and one of the
main reasons I bought my first smartphone (Palm Treo!) was because I could
install a Winamp clone and listen in the car, on headphones, or wherever I
was. I still do this today--albeit on a slightly nicer phone.

~~~
troyvit
Same here, in fact at least 90% of my new music comes from online radio. 90%
of _that_ comes from dandelionradio.com. What other streaming radio stations
would you recommend?

~~~
ArekDymalski
[http://www.somafm.com](http://www.somafm.com) is an utimate treasure chest
for me ...

------
lb1lf
I am in the very fortunate position that despite living way out in the
boonies, I have a proper, brick-and-mortar record store of the High Fidelity
kind within an hour's travel from home. Both the guys running it have an
encyclopedic knowledge of a number of genres, and there's always a few
customers browsing the shelves which will merrily question you about your
preferences, before veering off on a tangent, getting into a heated argument
with the other patrons and the owner as to what record will be the right one
for me, we'll put the winning selection on, eager, anticipating eyes on me as
the first chords fill the store, awaiting my reaction...

I love that place.

Point is - while Spotify's algorithms are brilliant at determining what music
I might like based on similar music I've listened to in the past, I find
there's no substitute for enthusiastic, knowledgeable fans.

~~~
sdoering
I remember in my early twenties there was a drug store with a music part in
the town I lived in. The guy running that division was a DJ for different
genres. And an wide ranging knowledge and thirst for new stuff. The more he
got to know me the better his recommendations got. They were all on the edge
and sometimes slightly over the edge.

lots of the stuff I got to know back then I still like to listen to.

I didn't have that much money to spare. Non the less he brought CD after CD to
listen to on the players there. sometimes I stayed for 3 to 4 hours just
enjoying the music. whenever I had some money to spare I took home a knew
jewel of music.

------
t3rse
Bandcamp.

It has been mentioned by others but it bears repetition. From the curated
articles to following different labels/artists, it is an incredible resource.
I take comfort also knowing they are artist friendly.

~~~
_bohm
The ability to follow artists and labels mailing lists has been a game changer
for me. I have a nice fat stack of new music waiting in a folder my inbox for
me every morning :)

------
davidw
The tough part about finding new music is that there seems to be a very strong
negative correlation between the formation of new bands that produce good
music, and, oddly enough, the year when I turned... 25 I think. It was a while
back.

------
slouch
This is a terrible guide that ignores the best algorithmic recommendations
that spotify provides, the "Related Artist" feature from the artist page. If
you are a life long music explorer, why didn't you mention the last.fm Similar
Artist feature? Concert reminder services like songkick are great for learning
which bands are touring with your favorite artists, too, in addition to
suggesting artists based on your current likes. This is low effort.

~~~
joseph
Spotify's algorithmic recommendations aren't very good. I use Spotify, but
always build my playlists by hand, after finding music elsewhere. Typically
that's Youtube, but I also follow the artists I like on twitter and get new
songs from them.

~~~
slouch
What feature of Spotify was "not very good" for finding new artists?

edit: possible answers might be "Artist Radio", "my Discover Weekly playlist",
"Related Artists page", "my Daily Mix playlists"

~~~
joseph
I don't think Spotify has any good features for finding new artists. I've used
all of the ones you mentioned and generally don't like the playlists. Usually
they play songs I already know, and the new ones they introduce I just skip. I
get a very small hit rate of new music to listen to from Spotify versus other
channels.

~~~
davidwparker
`and the new ones they introduce I just skip`

I think I found your problem. My Discover Weekly is always filled with great
new artists I've never heard of, and there's generally at least 3-6 songs that
I think are great (and want to explore the artist further). Note that I
listened to roughly ~80,000 minutes of music last year (according to Spotify
wrapped) with 7,600 songs played, so it wasn't a small amount.

------
gfxgirl
Two recommendations

1\. If you're subscribed to Youtube Red try Google Play Music (their other
probably forgotten service). Their "radio" mode (pick an artist and pick
"radio") are vastly superior to Spotify and other services I've used including
much better than Youtube/Youtube Music itself.

2\. Followers and Influencers

No idea if this is still around but back in 2003-2004 I used to subscribe to
Rhapsody (the original music streaming service) and every artist had a list of
who influenced them and who they influenced (followers). Those features were
huge for me in finding new music.

~~~
PopeDotNinja
I like Google Play Music and YouTube Premium. I hate YouTube Music.

YouTube Music imports votes from all of my watched videos, most of which I did
not like for their musical content. I get the worst recommendations on YouTube
Music.

------
kristofferR
Spotify has this really great alternative app called Stations:

[https://apps.apple.com/us/app/spotify-
stations/id1453043471](https://apps.apple.com/us/app/spotify-
stations/id1453043471)

You just type in artists/genres you like and it'll play music that matches
your tastes. It's like a better Pandora, with the things that makes Spotify
great, like Spotify Connect.

It's only in the US App Store for dumb reasons, but it works fine elsewhere
once you get it downloaded with a US account.

~~~
siquick
Thanks - also works in Australia

------
kamilszybalski
I don't think this is a fair assessment of Spotify. I discover new music all
the time through Spotify, here's what I do.

Choose a song, artist or playlist that you really enjoy, right click and
select "Go to _______ radio". Spotify will instantly generate a whole new
playlist for you based on the selected song/artist/playlist.

I've spent hours discovering new music this way, good luck.

~~~
bump64
Sadly it always includes songs that I have already liked in every radio that I
make and it forces me to listen the same song over and over again until I hate
it. I would like radio to suggest music that I haven't liked already...

------
lostgame
Word of mouth from friends is number one. As a DJ, I used to live by this. I
wouldn't go hunting on BeatPort, I'd just find what friends were listening to
and try to explore from there. 90% of the time it went awesome.

Other than that - Spotify and Apple Music both, at this time, have excellent
playlists and recommendations - as far as I've found, in my extensive use of
both platforms.

I prefer Apple Music, for no particular reason other than I've been using the
iTunes/iPod ecosystem since 2004-5, and thusly my library contains all the
music I've already ripped/downloaded.

~~~
karlshea
Spotify's (non-algorithmic) New Music Friday, (algorithmic) Release Radar and
Discover Weekly playlists have all been amazing for finding music for me.

~~~
peteretep
I had found their best offerings to be their end of year wrap-ups: “The Ones
that Got Away” in 2017 and “Tastebreakers” in 2018, and was disappointed they
chose to end 2019 with “Music of the decade”, which was all songs I already
knew.

------
stanferder
I really like Bandcamp's articles. They're hyping material on their own
platform of course, but you can give it a quick listen on-the-spot, and if you
like it, that's a win for you, the artist, and Bandcamp. If you don't like it,
you can move on to the next article straightaway. Moreover it's often stuff
that no algorithm would have recommended to you.

------
unsignedint
I mainly use Spotify recommendations.

As a someone with highly niche musical preference (Mostly anime and some game
music) Spotify seems to give me most spot-on recommendations. Those
recommendations tend to be within what I consider as anime/game genre.

YouTube Music tends to provide me recommendation that's a little too broad for
my taste; I see recommendation often cover J-Pop songs.

Might be something to do with the difference in categorization of songs.

This might of an somewhat of an outlier case, though.

~~~
prawn
Same.

I'm always surprised when people consider Spotify's recommendations poor. I've
found them to be excellent and have added hundreds of tracks into my lists
that have come purely from things like Artist Radio. I've had times listening
to Discover Weekly where I've hearted track after track. I listen to a range
of things but most-played artists would be RJD2, Bonobo, Chemical Brothers,
etc. Maybe that style just translates well to Spotify's audience or
algorithms?

------
sgw928
NPR's All Songs Considered
([https://www.npr.org/sections/allsongs/](https://www.npr.org/sections/allsongs/))
has New Music Friday every week, available through podcasts.

------
chx
My biggest gripe in this area is I can't search on similar sounding music.
This is an an algorithmicaly solvable problem. I mean, Shazam and Google
recognizes 'em and that's very old news.

I have heard very long ago Sirenia - Seven Sirens and a Silver Tear. Now,
Sirenia is a metal band and this is anything but. It's basically a not too
distant relative of the Moonlight Sonata but I didn't realize this until a
kind redditor pointed it out after like 10-15 years of searching.

Problem is, you can't search on artists. There's no other track from Sirenia
which sounds like this.

~~~
sharken
One suggestion is to go looking for playlists with the song you like. In your
case it turned up this playlist:
[https://open.spotify.com/playlist/0IubbAKiMSr6tzt5Zjlmrv](https://open.spotify.com/playlist/0IubbAKiMSr6tzt5Zjlmrv)

Personally i have a playlist that new/interesting songs are added to, so
perhaps some site where playlists could be uploaded and then searched would be
useful.

Also, i can recommend the Track Radio feature of Tidal.

~~~
chx
Is there a feature where you can search for a playlist containing more than
one song?

~~~
sharken
Could not find anything like that, only requests for such a feature. The most
promising seems to be Spotify Search API:
[https://developer.spotify.com/documentation/web-
api/referenc...](https://developer.spotify.com/documentation/web-
api/reference/search/search/)

------
joegahona
OP: have you ever tried Spotify's weekly Discover playlist? I can't believe
how good it's been for me, and I never took to Pandora or similar
recommendation methods. Discover has opened me up to bands that were always on
the perimeter of my tastes but that I never took the plunge to listen to, and
I'm amazed at how Spotify even knows to recommend a deep cut that I'll love
from an artist I typically hate. Spotify has 9 or 10 years of Premium
listening data from me at this point, and for me they are using it well.

~~~
uoaei
I have had exactly the opposite experience. I have been pigeonholed for the
past 2 years and counting. The structure of my playlists lately have been 25
songs that I've already heard a thousand times in previous Discover Weeklys or
Daily Mixes, then 3 songs I haven't heard in a while from artists I know, then
2 actually interesting tracks. The heyday of Discover Weekly for me was 2016.

I've heard that they rely much more on which artists you "follow" rather than
your listening behavior and saved songs. But I have no idea if this is true.
I'm having trouble explaining it and subsequently have lost faith in the
platform.

~~~
sarakayakomzin
I think this could be due to genre bias. There's a new xanax rapper every 60
seconds but fewer folk metal, and the like, partially due to required number
of people and overall effort.

------
erikbye
[https://www.youtube.com/user/cryochamberlabel](https://www.youtube.com/user/cryochamberlabel)

[https://www.youtube.com/user/NewRetroWave](https://www.youtube.com/user/NewRetroWave)

------
krick
> Let’s start with the easy one, newly released music

This kind of tedious labor isn't what comes to mind when I hear "easy" in HN-
linked article. And really, what I am trying to achieve doesn't sound
complicated at all: I don't even want to be notified in advance, just being
told about new release even with a week delay would be fine. Yet I didn't find
any efficient way to achieve it!

There must be like 200 artists I know and like in my collection, probably
more. Some DJs have literally tens of music projects and go by various
handles, which I obviously cannot all remember. Sometimes I find out that some
musician I really liked a long time ago before he (supposedly) retired, has
started a new project I didn't know about for years. So manually monitoring it
all (even assuming consequenceofsound covers everybody I listen, which I
really, really doubt) isn't easy by any means. And unlike the author, I don't
find it to be a fun hobby, I just want to get notified if my favorite band
released a new album this month!

What really frustrates me, is that for some comprehensive music DB like
discogs, musicbrainz, last.fm or spotify providing a service like that (I'm
pasting 200 artist names => you give me an RSS/email subscription/Telegram
bot/whatever) seems like a really trivial thing to do, since it already knows
all these relationships and learns about every new release in a matter of
hours, if not before the release. Yet to the day I'm not aware that something
like this exists, and I tried to find it for a while now.

~~~
psychometry
[https://muspy.com/](https://muspy.com/) is what you want

~~~
krick
Wow, thanks, that seems to be it! Edit: doesn't seem to be actually
maintained, though. Very noticeable and quite easy to fix bugs as old as 2017
still persist. But I'll surely try it anyway.

~~~
psychometry
The data still gets populated, though. It's all on Github in case you want to
submit a patch.

------
EvRev
I go to SoundCloud and start following young producers who have the time to
repost what they encounter. It is not based on an algorithm, but rather real
people who have the time to explore more new music than I have to listen to.

These guys do a great job manually aggregating new music and putting it into
mixes. The jokes and fake ads are racy so listen with care:
[https://soundcloud.com/thunderstone-
labs](https://soundcloud.com/thunderstone-labs)

------
avolcano
My extremely modern recommendation for those feeling like they have no good
sources: have y'all tried reading more blogs?

I still read Stereogum (which recently went independent again after being
owned by Billboard) and Pitchfork. I stay reasonably on top of popular music
with them - Stereogum in particular strikes an amazing balance between having
good coverage of straight-up pop while still giving coverage to often-ignored
genres like hardcore and grime. Their writers certainly have their blindspots,
and they are driven by popular label press releases as much honest discovery,
but that's kind of why I read them - I want to stay on top of the zeitgeist.

I think if you have specific tastes, you should find sources covering your
niches. I also think that if you live in a major city, you may want to find
local coverage - I read Brooklyn Vegan, which is (unsurprisingly given the
name) also mainly focused on mainstream indie, also but covers a lot of
smaller artists who are coming through NYC soon. I've managed to see a lot of
live music I never would have heard of thanks to them.

I am also interested in working on better ways to discover music. I've been
working on a small Twitter-like social network for sharing new music on and
off for the past few years, somewhat comparable to This Is My Jam. It doesn't
do any fancy algorithms or anything, it just presents music your friends post
in a form that's easy to listen back to (via Spotify and Apple Music SDKs -
would love to have more sources someday, but Soundcloud and Bandcamp don't
really have APIs for this, and obviously hosting content is a minefield). I'm
watching the comments on this thread closely for inspiration on this - right
now I've just been using it with a couple friends and thinking about how it
might expand in the future :)

------
rbongers
I love to use rateyourmusic for this. It is great for finding related artists
and for exploring new genres.

~~~
o_nate
Agreed. Their charts are a good way to find recommendations, especially if you
filter by particular genres you like. Also good is to look at lists by users
who like something you like.

------
kadoban
Personally, I've found a lot of great music from
[https://www.youtube.com/user/theneedledrop](https://www.youtube.com/user/theneedledrop)

Approximately 30% of his likes are IMO absolute unlistenable shit, 60% is just
pretty good, but the last 10% is pure damn gold that I usually would not have
heard of otherwise.

------
severak_cz
My sources for new music are:

\- YouTube autoplay (althought this leads sooner or later to Blue Monday)

\- some youtube channels (NewRetroWave, Harakiri Diat, My Analog Journal,
Anatolian Rock Revival Project)

\- web based hobbyist radio stations
([https://anonradio.net/](https://anonradio.net/),
[https://tilderadio.org/](https://tilderadio.org/), Soma FM)

\- songs shared by my friend on social networks and various websites

\- shared playlist of tilde.town - see
[http://tilde.town/~severak/town_radio.html](http://tilde.town/~severak/town_radio.html)
(this player is actually my work)

\- sometimes even mainstream radio and TV

\- another one is tuning some random radio at WebSDR, but after that you have
to be detective to get song name

------
tra3
I like [http://everynoise.com](http://everynoise.com). Start with a genre or
artist you know, and branch out.

------
me551ah
Personally I find the best sources to find new music are last.fm and di.fm.
DI.FM is a brilliant collection of radio stations for electronic music and I
have discovered many of my favorite bands from DI. Been a subscriber for over
a decade now.

Last.fm has much better music recommendations than spotify for some reason. I
scrobble all of my tracks on last.fm and checkout their recommendations
weekly. A lot of my now favourite artists came from here. Last.fm also
supports playing radio/recommendations on spotify or youtube.

------
bigwheeler
WeAreHunted was the best, until Twitter put a bullet in it's head. I think it
was reincarnated as wonder.fm, but never really seemed to regain the mojo from
those early days...

~~~
briefcomment
WeAreHunted was mind-blowingly consistent and effective. As long as I "liked"
things I enjoyed, I almost never felt the need to skip whatever it presented.

It worked off of music blogs, with the idea that at any given time, some
collection of blogs/bloggers would have found the next big thing.

The founder is an interesting guy who is currently currently providing VC for
a bunch of ideas, one of which is using AI to make music. Their demos are
pretty interesting.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pm1SEO9TZfw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pm1SEO9TZfw)

------
minikomi
I created [http://poyo.co/soundcloud2](http://poyo.co/soundcloud2) as an
extremely bare-bones extrapolation of how I find music on sound cloud, and
it's fun to use. It build a little graph of the top-likers of a track, and
their top-likes.. you can then go to one of the other songs by double clicking
and starting the process again. You often find yourself far from your bubble
of music.

~~~
Munksgaard
That's pretty cool, I know what I'll be doing today!

What are the black dots? Listeners? If so it would be great if clicking them
actually opened up their soundcloud profile. As another small suggestion, it
would be nice with a title on mouseover on both the orange and black dots.

~~~
minikomi
Yeah listeners! It's.. archived so to speak. The source is all there, so knock
yourself out :)

------
r_singh
I'm a huge fan of Apple Music and its playlists.

For anyone looking for background music to work to, check out Apple Music's
"Pure Focus" playlist. It's a downtempo goldmine. I put it on on the
background—while coding, daily.

Used to use Soma FM the most before I discovered a few playlists on Apple
Music like: Beatstrumentals, Loops and my new fav Pure Focus. I feel like the
Goa Chill type tunes on Soma FM got a bit much for me.

------
peterburkimsher
When I was growing up, MySpace was one of my favourite sources. Sadly, they
lost their entire collection in a botched server migration. In April 2019, the
MySpace Dragon Hoard was uploaded to the Internet Archive.

I gathered all the metadata, added all the songs to an iTunes 10.6.3 library,
and made smart playlists based on genre, location and (assumed) language.

That's helping me find unknown bands from far away, who I would never have
heard of otherwise.

Personally I'm into rock (all kinds: punk, metal, Christian), though the
Dragon Hoard also has pop, rap, dance, etc. Listening through everything is
taking a very long time, and most of the music honestly sucks. But when I do
find something good (e.g. The Dolls, Ritalinn) then it's very indie, and good
for learning a new language!

Message me if you'd like more details, and/or have a good idea how to share
the content safely.

Another project I'd love to see is to group bands based on friends' Likes,
which I've scraped from Facebook. There must be a way to visualise clusters of
bands who many of the same friends all like, though I'm not sure how best to
do that.

------
dgzl
If you're looking for new music but don't want to dig into it, I suggest just
looking for remixes of songs you already love.

Myself and a friend became radio hosts for our college radio (KBVR, national
award winners) and I realized this was a great opportunity to learn about and
discover new music. Over the next year, every week I would go onto YouTube and
follow suggestions from some music I already knew until I got into weird stuff
that I'd never heard before. Before long I found thriving subcultures of not
only fresh and modern EDM, but also really awesome remixes of existing music.
Finding remixes of music I already loved was a thrilling experience, I've
never had so much fun looking for music online.

One day I found this gem of a Kenny Chesney "American Kids" remix and ripped
it to my laptop to play on that week's show. Maybe a few days after, the song
was gone due to copyright violation. Now I can't find any trace of this
glorious mix online, only in my personal stash.

If anyone is interested, I highly suggest Majestic Casual on YouTube, and The
Magician on SoundCloud.

------
xb12x
Not everyone's choice in music can be heard 48 consecutive times in 20 time
periods on the radio, or on the radio at all, so ya gotta go look for it. Hard
target searches, rabbit holes on Google etc...for me, I love heeeavy music,
black metal, deathcore, slamming death metal are my go to favorite genres.
Radio doesn't play that type stuff so, I've found myself literally picking a
band out of the air, do a Google search on them, find their albums, pick a few
songs, listen to them on youtube if I like them enough chances are I'll buy
the album.

Sure I've wasted cash on what I thought was a solid album from a new band I
just found but it's the name of the game imo. Music is incredibly important to
me so losing a few bucks on a shit album isn't that bad, I mean it sucks ass
but it is what it is. I've found bands that I absolutely fell in love with and
have been a huge fan since the day I found them, it's a risk I'm willing to
take. Its paid off waayyy more times then not.

------
fourmii
I've been subscribed to Google Play Music for years now, mainly because I'm
still on the intro $8.99/month rate. Finding new music on Play is pretty
difficult, occasionally, some of the playlists do surface artists I've never
heard of before.

So been resorting to a few different ways to find new music.

When I use to live in Boston, I would check the gig calendars of the places I
loved going to. They tended to be smaller venues where more unknown artists
played. I remember once seeing Imagine Dragons as a support at the Brighton
Music Hall. Boston is full of wonderful small gig venues.

Now, when I visit different cities and places, I'll follow the venues on FB so
I can easily see the gig calendars. I pretty much use FB as a bookmarker for
venues and bands now.

Also, I recommend a cool site called Indishuffle, it's curated by a bunch of
humans around the world (I believe).

------
AdmiralAsshat
My admittedly old-school way of finding new music is the following:

1) Put a link to my last.fm profile in my forum signature.

2) Ask people to review what I listen to and make recommendations.

This has been _infinitely_ more useful than the standard machine-generated
recommendations, particularly when it comes to specific sub-genres and the
like. A human who sees I have Black Sabbath, Sleep, and Pentagram in my
rotations but _not_ Pantera, Korn, or Slipknot in my list is probably going to
implicitly understand that I don't like nu-metal, and will recommend something
within the traditional heavy metal or doom metal genres.

The machine algorithms, on the other hand, think it's all just "heavy metal",
and will then send me bogus recommendations for Marilyn Manson and other crap
that I'm never going to touch.

------
egypturnash
Two things that have worked for me:

1\. Look for covers of stuff by older bands you love. Sometimes you don't find
much, sometimes you hit the jackpot - I sure never would have run into Kobra
and the Lotus's awesome mystical metal if I hadn't gone hunting for covers of
Rush's "The Spirit of Radio" one day, for instance.

2\. Go onto whichever of the social medias you have the biggest active
following on. Say something like "I have $100 to spend on some new music, what
is something awesome y'all think I should be listening to?"

Again, not everything you get is gonna be a winner. But all these responses
are gonna be from people who clearly have good taste, after all, they're
already listening to _you_ right?

------
s_T_e_v_o
[http://musicforprogramming.net/?thirtynine](http://musicforprogramming.net/?thirtynine)
~60 hours of ambient music to keep you in the creative mindset. Featured here
on ycombinator in past posts.

~~~
andai
This is a goldmine... thanks.

------
at_a_remove
I think a different problem that some people may be thinking of when they post
this question is: how do I find new music which is _like_ this given song?

It's a narrower question but all the more interesting for it. Most algorithmic
recommendations rely on "other people who played a cumulative ten tracks from
this artist played ten tracks from this _other_ artist" or pretty vague slices
of tag-clouds intersecting along n dimensions, or worse yet influencers who
are perpetually hyped up about a n new thing, and that can generate some new-
to-you recommendations, yet I long to find ways of answering the former
question.

------
lowbloodsugar
Get Roon. Get Tidal (or spotify or whatever). Get a cheap tablet like a Fire.
Throw a party, invite people to brunch, coffee. Pass the tablet around so
people can pick music they like. Did this all last summer and expanded my
collection massively. For example, somehow I had forgotten of the existence of
Massive Attack, while I was playing something else (Vangelis perhaps) my
brother took the tablet, found and played Teardrop. Haven't stopped listening
to it since.

------
abvdasker
I'm kind-of amazed at how neither the post nor any of the comments mention
music blogs or music publications.

Pitchfork has been an outstanding resource for me over the years. It's helped
me find music that wasn't necessarily aligned with the music I already knew
and liked. Because I'm a pretty avid P4K reader, I feel it's turned me on to
new artists -- hell, even entire genres -- that I probably would not otherwise
discover on my own (and which Spotify definitely would not recommend to me).
They have very thorough coverage of new music, though it tends to skew
slightly less mainstream. Check it out!

------
lcall
I've found that the "radiodroid" Android app (no affiliation), with very many
(thousands of?) internet radio stations listed, is a fun way to explore or
find things I know I want to search for, or random things. It is built from
the free source code by the f-droid.org app store (which I also like, also no
affiliation). I wrote a few more facts here (no sales, simple):
[http://lukecall.net/e-9223372036854574943.html](http://lukecall.net/e-9223372036854574943.html)
.

------
Stephen-E
I miss rdio so much...

One of rdio's feature I miss the most is their friend view. Not only would you
see what friends were currently listening too, but a full history of songs.

If I was in a mood for something knew, I'd look at Joe's feed, because I knew
he was always hunting great new indie bands. If I wanted obscure world music,
I'd see what Sam had been listening to, and so on.

It was so simple, but worked so well.

These days Spotify just shows me what people are currently listening to. It
requires people to make a playlist (and share it) if you want a similar
experience.

I miss rdio...

------
mberning
Going to reddit and asking for music suggestions on one of the normie
subreddits is a profoundly bad idea, unless you are just venturing out of your
bubble. Same goes for most social media websites. The trick is to find some
genre specific or scene specific groups and find your way into it. And that is
the big issue - discoverability.

I also strongly believe that Pandora, Spotify, etc. are taking money from
artists and/or labels to directly market. It's a shame, because these apps
could be awesome discovery tools.

------
semitext
Having conversations about music with people is half the fun in my mind. It’s
a creative medium so talking to people that have unexpected associations leads
to lots of wonderful surprises in discovering new music. Also having context
is also a huge part of deriving pleasure from a piece.

Algorithms that feed you stuff that all sounds similar is great if you need
background music while you do chores or studying, etc. but for when you are
listening to stuff more actively conversations with people is essential in my
mind.

------
urda
For me local radio, like KEXP in Seattle, is how I find new and exciting music
I might not have listened to otherwise. It has become my go-to channel for
when I want something on.

------
fit2rule
I use "Boil the Frog" to find new music - just put in two diverse artists that
are already in your playlist, and it'll make a playlist connecting the two.

Just make sure you take the most diverse artists in your existing library -
that way you get the most variation in the new playlist generated for you:

[http://static.echonest.com/BoilTheFrog/](http://static.echonest.com/BoilTheFrog/)

------
hootbootscoot
Well, at the risk of being downvoted and losing points in heaven: (i'm sure
SOMEONE will be disturbed that I actually suggest new music in lieu of merely
pontificating upon the subject of how to find new music)

I highly recommend [http://ocelotmusic.com](http://ocelotmusic.com)

[https://ocelot.bandcamp.com](https://ocelot.bandcamp.com)

It's kind of a mix of instrumental music...

------
ronjouch
These days I find tons of new music through
[https://daily.bandcamp.com/](https://daily.bandcamp.com/) . No blinders,
you'll get hip-hop, then doom metal, then Philippines traditional music. I
like this much more than recommendation engines that only make little circles
around what you know.

And buying music on Bandcamp, musicians get a fairer share than they do on big
platforms.

~~~
slouch
It's such a shame that bandcamp is the worst music service ever because they
have their hearts in the right place.

~~~
reciprocity
Support your thesis by elaborating please.

------
Swtrz
daily.bandcamp and their weekly radio show is pretty huge for my discovery
along with a mishmash of npr, kexp, bleep, reddit, brooklyn vegan and nts
radio

------
raleighm
Value of algorithmic music recommendations depends. The Discover Weekly
tracks? Rarely are they great. But if I create a new playlist from a
particular track I love (i.e., only one track in the playlist), and I look at
the recommended tracks to add to the playlist, I often find gems. Maybe one in
ten tracks will be _great_. Some might moan "only one in ten?" But to me
that's amazing.

------
asteli
Here's a hack I haven't seen anyone else mention:

Look at the calendars of venues that you like. Their whole job is curation,
and they book lots of local bands. Throw one song from each band playing at
each venue for the next month into a playlist and listen through it a couple
times -- almost surely you'll find new artists you didn't know about, and
guess what? Their show is just around the corner.

------
chasing
If you care about music, find human creators and curators (record labels,
well-run stores, reviewers, DJs, etc) you like and pay attention to what
they're doing. Talk to them, even. There are likely some of these people
within a degree or two of you socially.

Use algorithms only if you're at a complete loss and need a bit of help
serendipitously stumbling onto any of the above, but don't rely on them.

------
lovehashbrowns
A lot of people are mentioning bandcamp, which is great for exploring new
music, but there's also this tool:
[http://campexplorer.io/](http://campexplorer.io/) which lets you search using
multiple tags. It has worked perfectly for me when I'm trying to hone in on
very specific sub-genres of metal. :) One of my favorite tools ever.

------
kndjckt
As a music consumer for years and blogger in the blog house days.

For me -

Electronic + Dance - Resident Advisor. Specifically the best of the month
features.

Upcoming indie + Pop - Pitchfork (not what it used to be but still a great
resource).

More cutting edge upcoming indie + pop - Gorilla vs. Bear (Spotted the likes
of Leon Bridges, Charli XCX, Tyler the Creator)

Soundcloud for mixes

Spotify for most listening. Discover weekly and artist radio can unearth some
gems.

MixesDB for finding tracks from mixes.

I never listen actual radio.

------
bwanab
For my taste, it’s been Radio Paradise for a long time.

~~~
robbrown451
I used to listen to Radio Paradise some years ago, had forgotten about it.
They are really good. This is kind of interesting:

"Radio Paradise got its start in Paradise, California (hence the name...).
Paradise is a peaceful little town in the foothills of the Sierra Nevada
mountains, far from the big city stress & turmoil. Our goal is to bring a
little Paradise into your life, wherever you're located."

I first heard of Paradise from this station, and considered moving there a few
years ago to be closer to my daughter in nearby Chico. A bit over a year ago
Paradise was tragically hit by a huge wildfire nearly wiped the town off the
map and reduced the population by 90%. It sounds like Radio Paradise moved
away before the fire, since they still imply that Paradise is stress free,
etc. ... I don't see a single mention of the fire on the site. That seems
really odd to me.

~~~
anderiv
They did indeed move away several years ago, so we’re not directly affected by
the fire.

------
bufo
I've been enjoying [https://albumoftheyear.org](https://albumoftheyear.org) (a
critic and user review aggregator) to find new music. It has some blind spots,
for which @tedgioia
([http://tedgioia.com/bestalbumsof2019.html](http://tedgioia.com/bestalbumsof2019.html))
can help.

------
hotgoldminer
Here's how you find new music: peer to peer. Soulseek is what I recommend. The
value is unlocked when you search for something relatively niche. You'll find
users that have what you're looking for and can then browse their shared
directory and download other stuff that you haven't heard of but appears
interesting. If you like what you find, buy it. P2P is life.

------
l3db3tt3r
On the word of mouth front: I started music group on various platforms; Play 3
Playlist Fridays

Basic premise is that on Fridays people share their own 3 song playlist of
whatever genre, theme, etc that they care to. I'd say it has been moderately
successful. 3 songs once a week is a low enough bar for contribution, but
still high enough that people tend to put some actual thought into it.

------
kfrog101
I usually use a website Sputnik Music. Once every couple months I look at
their charts for best new releases, and listen to a snippet of each new album
on Spotify and just work my way down. I usually end up with a couple new
artists/albums to listen to each time. It’s pretty time consuming but it’s how
I’ve found almost all my music the last few years.

------
1MachineElf
In the 90s, friends just gave me copies of CDs.

In the early 00s I figured out how to rip Library CDs. They had a surprising
amount of NuMetal.

During the mid-00s CNet had a music directory that was manually maintained.
Looking back on it now, whoever coded the web page probably just put on
whatever music they liked there. It was a great way to find new music.

Next I discovered Pandora.

Later I discovered dnbsets.de

Then YouTube.

Finally, BandCamp.

------
jacobobryant
gnoosic.com is pretty good also.

I worked full-time on algorithmic music recommendation for about 5 months last
year[1] (started working on it as a side project in 2016). I've always thought
that, ultimately, an algorithm should be the best--after all, you can have it
use human-curated data as an input. While my algorithm isn't amazing, it works
far better for me than Spotify or Pandora ever did, so I've been using it
myself regularly. I pivoted to a general-purpose recommender system idea[2]
last november, but I'd love to go back and work more on music later on.

(Music was just too hard to get started in--I spent far more time trying to
find a way to integrate my algorithm into playback sources than actually
working on the algorithm)

[1] [https://lagukan.com](https://lagukan.com)

[2] [https://findka.com](https://findka.com)

------
ishanjain28
I am surprised no one mentioned
[https://discoverquickly.com/](https://discoverquickly.com/) yet.

It's basically Spotify's recommendation system with a bunch more parameters
for you to play with and the UI is designed so you can go through the
recommendations quickly.

------
charred_toast
Listen to KCRW radio. Listen to DJs that play the genre of music you like.
Radio is still the best way to disconver new music. Gilles Peterson on BBC
Radio 6 is also another one of my go-to's. I appreciate an eclectic mix of
recently released music (KCRW) and jazz, world, tasteful hip hop, etc.
(Gilles).

------
bryanmgreen
Spotify Discovery is pretty good for me - but I think its because I listen to
so much diverse music to begin with.

Then I listen on Amazon HD because the sound quality is so much better (I have
a good sound system, not just crappy bluetooth earbuds).

KCRW is arguably also Los Angeles's best single product. Miss Jason Bentley
though.

------
s_T_e_v_o
[https://mediamonarchy.com/](https://mediamonarchy.com/) The best source, bar
none, for new music on the www. Covers all the bases music, memes and media,
daily, m-f. The discord channel plays live streams of the music program 3PM
Eastern.

------
sheinsheish
[https://archive.org/details/netlabels](https://archive.org/details/netlabels)
Nobody mentions this one. It's a shame really because there's lot of tracks
here. I guess Spotify etc. has beaten the scene.

------
wander_homer
Most of my favorite music albums from the last couple of years I discovered
with sputnikmusic.com by following certain reviewers and their news and
charts.

It worked really well at exploring different genres and music I otherwise
would have never listened to before but can't get enough of now.

------
killjoywashere
I wish there was more stuff like Indoek Mixtape Mondays. Never heard something
on those releases that I'd ever heard before. Very breadth first search
strategy.

I feel like the issue is we need a better beam width on most of these search
strategies. Or maybe a better approach to beam width?

------
MBCook
I really wish Apple Music just had a list (station? Whatever) I could listen
to that showed me music I’m likely to enjoy based on the thousands of songs I
have ‘liked’ in my library.

I was disappointed to find that didn’t exist when I signed up. It’s what I was
looming forward to the most.

~~~
Eric_WVGG
It does. Go to the "For You" tab, and pick "New Music Mix"

I don't understand why this algorithmic playlist gets such a bad rap. On any
given week, I've only heard about about 15% of the artists on the list at
most; I usually find 2-3 new artists whose catalog I want to sample, one or
two tracks from artists I already like but have new albums I didn't know
about, everything else maybe not a keeper but definitely listenable.

… new Black Lips, Wire and Rubber Band Gun this week, cool!

~~~
MBCook
Thanks! I had no idea that was there.

------
j0057
In addition to some of the sources mentioned in this HN thread, I let myself
be spammed (bacn'd?) by various physical music stores that have a focus on
music I like.

Also, more applicable to electronic music perhaps, listen to live sets / radio
mixes by artists I like.

------
nabn
How to find new music:

1\. Track listening on last.fm (or similar social equivalent)

2\. Find people who like similar things.

3\. See what they listen to

4\. Profit.

------
psychometry
[https://muspy.com/](https://muspy.com/) will track a list of artists you
provide and give you a feed of new releases.

last.fm can use your iTunes listening history to recommend new artists to you.

------
slashblake
I built [https://www.nextweeksplaylist.com](https://www.nextweeksplaylist.com)
to help me more easily listen to bands coming in town, I know a few people
here on HN enjoy using it too.

~~~
garretthenry
This looks amazing, I'm definitely going to use it to discover. If I would've
known before writing the blog post, I would've added it :)

------
kpmcc
Radio + Discogs.

Find an artist you like, look up the label they were on and see who else was
putting out records around that time.

Find a dj or radio station you like and find the tracklists.

Music selections curated by humans have far surpassed what algorithms have
given me.

------
JacKTrocinskI
YouTube, either via finding a channel I like, a playlist, or via recommended
videos. It's how I've been finding music for years now, highly recommend, plus
I like reading people's comments on the tune.

------
tiborsaas
Shameless plug: [http://humanmusic.tv/](http://humanmusic.tv/)

I made this online music TV for no hassle music video enjoyment. Genres:
indie/electronic.

------
terlisimo
I found Google Play Music's "radio station" feature great for discovering new
artists. Works even better than Pandora.

Also, unlike Spotify and Pandora, it is legally available in my country.

------
Krasnol
How the hell does this useless blog post get so many upvotes? It's pretty much
useless (Ask around and overloaded subs? Really??). Even the page it
advertises is useless.

------
Can_Not
I just wish spotify would give us an "all songs by this artist" page. Clicking
through like 10 albums is tedious especially when they often have 1 or 2 songs
in them.

------
symplee
If learning a new language, it's still amazing how you can find large and well
developed music scenes for pretty much any genre you already like, in your
target language.

------
jslabovitz
Does no one here actually go out to see live music?

I’ve found much of my favorite music through going to shows of bands I liked,
and discovering some amazing opening band.

------
jingw222
Here's my shameless plug, SPolarfy.com is a Flask web app that helps me to
find similar tracks on Spotify according to their audio features.

------
zerr
FM Radio

~~~
lostgame
Eww. Unless you can find yourself an independent station that actually plays
something outside of the top-pops, please, please, count me out.

In every Uber and/or cab I end up taking, I ask them to turn the FM radio off.

The jazz and classical stations are okay, but then the commercials completely
ruin the listening experience - especially for 'chill out' genres like the
above.

Word of mouth from friends - Spotify or Apple Music playlists, these are great
ways to find new music. What's on popular radio stations generally just annoys
my friends and I.

Between the terrible selection of music, spotty audio quality, and ads,
there's never been a worse time to pick radio.

~~~
emmp
A number of low power radio stations came online after the 2013 application
window with the FCC. These are hyper local and often very diverse and
essentially equivalent to word of mouth. My city has more than one, they cover
the city limits and some of the suburbs. One in particular is full of music
nerds playing their own niches for an hour or two every week. I do a show
myself :)

------
romes
i publish the albums i like most along the month. if you like what i listen
to, you might like to check it once in a while.

also, the project is public on github - make your own version of it
[https://alt-romes.github.io/albumsofthemonth/](https://alt-
romes.github.io/albumsofthemonth/)

------
coolswan
I checkout playlists of artists I like and go down that rabbit hole. I never
have gotten stuck in a genre. Quite diverse.

------
loudandskittish
...is this advice people actually need?

------
tozeur
Don’t think you can write an article on discovering music without at least
mentioning SoundCloud.

------
bennesvig
Rdio used to be my favorite app for music discovery before it got
acquired/shut down.

------
indigodaddy
Big Thief’s Two Hands is notably missing from his albumdaily recommendations.

------
am_lu
soulseek is still around. I use a linux program called nicotine, got my
collection shared for people to see and download, sometimes have a look who
was downloading my stuff and have a look at their files.

------
shmerl
Most of the music I discover are games and films soundtracks.

------
amiga_500
Massively underwhelming article.

------
justusthane
Why was this comment killed? I vouched for it to revive it.

~~~
dang
It hit a software filter because of past activities by spammers or trolls.
I've cleared that now so it won't happen again.

Please don't post like this in the threads. If you have a question or see a
problem, send it to us at hn@ycombinator.com, as the site guidelines ask
([https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html))
so we can answer you and fix the issue. If you post to the thread instead, you
not only add off-topic noise, the odds are high that we won't see your comment
and so can't do anything about it. I only saw this one at random.

I've detached this subthread from
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22194518](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22194518).

~~~
justusthane
Sure thing, sorry! Thanks for all your work.

